# SLR camera under 60k



## mayur_digitized (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi friends

I have been using point and shoot cameras for quite some time. Recently, I saw some pics of a SLR camera and was blown away by the quality of pics and now I want one SLR camera too. I will be using SLR cameras for the first time. My primary purpose is personal use which involves mostly indoor shots and some occasional outdoor shots. Please suggest me a very good quality camera and lens under the range of 60k. I will stretch the budget to a maximum 70k only if the improvement in quality is worth the price. Thanks for viewing this post and I am hoping for some replies from SLR users.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2012)

wow u have a good budget...now I am confused what to give u...lets see the choices

D7000+18-105  ----best semi pro DSLR, will give nice reach with 18-105 for daily use
D7000+tamron 17-50 2.8 non vc - lens is a high quality one and u wont face any lowlight problem in indoor shoot ever  reach is low (less zoom then 18-105)
canon 600D + 18-135 - nice video,nice zoom for all purpose...but not quit a semi pro body
canon 600D + 18-55 +55-250mm and a 50mm later - a 3 lens combo for all needs...u will like it in future but in start u will curse the lens changing thing

would not suggest a canon 60D to you


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

Since this is gonna be your first DSLR, you can start with entry level DSLR

Canon 550D or Nikon D5100 (with 3 lens combo) under 70k or 
Canon 600D with 2 lens (may be 3 lens) combo under 70k as suggested by Sujoy

If you wanna Semi-Pro body...
Canon 60D or Nikon D7000 (with kit lens) under 70k

Sujoy, Why not 60D???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2012)

everybody says 60D is poorer then old 50D in everyway except video and ISO
 Also D7000 is better then 60D in most of comparison charts

I know most new guys prefer single lens and not lens combo due to ease of use...

Still remember, tamron 17-50 2.8 non-vc is the most popular kit lens which people change after using default kit for an year....soo suggested you it at first only


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

He blown away by the "quality". I think D5100 produce as images as good as D7000. If OP wants quality with feature filled, much better ergonomics and built camera he can go for D7000 else entry level DSLR D5100 (if he is not inclined towards video).


----------



## Anish (Jun 27, 2012)

What about Nikon D90? I dont know how it performs, but afaik, most of my friends use the D90.


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

^ May be they like to have Nikon than Canon and want to have a camera with in-body focus motor. D90 is the cheapest Nikon DSLR with in-body focus motor.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2012)

d90 is now 2 gen old model...i wouldnot suggest it for newbie.....get d7000 and u willnever have to change body again


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 28, 2012)

Its is always better to understand how efficient you are with photography. I am sorry but everyone here are always happy whenever they see someone with a big budget. would you have said ur budget is around 1lac or so they would have said Mark 5 as a choice but what if u cant use it. 

I bought my first SLR camera almost 2 yrs back after spending almost 6-7 yrs with 3 different point and shoot. It was a transformation in the world of photography for me. 

First try to analyze how efficient you are. If you want to first try then but a good SLR like canon 1100D or Nikon 3100 but some lens and see what interest you more zoom or macro. Indoor photography will always be there but if that is the only thing you want to do then buy a prime lens like 50mm or 35mm. 

Once you are sure what u want to do... say after 2 yrs... invest in a nice camera body as you will be able to use the lens if the brand is same. 

Sorry if i hurt someone but that is my view point


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2012)

Ajay, It's nothing wrong to say your view. Other than Sujoy, both Anish and me are PnS users. It's better if DSLR user give suggestion than us for the OP.

If OP have enough money, there in nothing wrong in owning a sophisticated camera rather than buying an entry level camera.

Even if I have a desire to buy DSLR, I can't afford it. Even when I can afford, I don't know whether I will buy one. And there are people who would very much comfortable having Canon PnS with CHDK and shoot some wonderful pictures

He has a desire and he can afford and he was suggested what he could get with his buck. It's up to him whether he needs an advanced entry level camera like D5100 or semi pro like D7000. You may have some point to add after reading this post, please do post. It will help OP decide.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2012)

@ajay ....u r somewhat right and some part not

even I learned all the basic and various modes on a dslr directly...i mean my p&s didnt have those mode...in those days i used to think taking a pic is awesome...but now I know how various settings effect the picture all togather.

if i had the money at that time i would have bought D90 directly...it have lots of feature which i miss now after 1.5 years of dslr use....thats y i suggested him d7000 directly soo that he dont have to change body for next 5 years at least


----------



## mastervk (Jun 28, 2012)

You have good budget so you can easily follow Sujoy's advice.. 
but first go to store and try the DSLR yourself..see which one you like..quality of DSLR pics will be good but you have to work to make it look good  ..

also as you have good budget you might want to skip kit lens and buy 17-50 /17-85 type lens which will be better upgrade for quality pics than changing camera body...

canon 550d,600d 60d all are good ones..
similarly nikon D7000 is also very good

what kind of pics you generally shoot and do you want video features too ?


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 28, 2012)

Also, if any of you friend have SLR then do try it and also try to see if you have the choice of exchanging lens if u buy the same brand


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^ right ajay....thats a very good point..although i myself never exchanged my lens with anyone...but maybe OP may do it


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ Well I never used to do the same till my friend bought a 1 lac rs lens some 100-500... i exchange my 50mm with him sometimes


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies... Right now I am leaning towards Canon 550D or 600D with lens combo as I won't have to upgrade when I turn semi-pro..


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

^ For your information both the Canon models are not Semi-pro body.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 29, 2012)

mayur_digitized said:


> Thanks for all the replies... Right now I am leaning towards Canon 550D or 600D with lens combo as I won't have to upgrade when I turn semi-pro..



60D is semi pro...But Canon 550d and 600d are also good ..you should definitely try and see them in a store and find out whether you really want "pro" or "semi pro" features..

also check and compare  performance of all these models at high ISO ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2012)

yaah a pro body comes with weather /dust sealing...better grip and alloy body for more durability...but it will be heavier too


----------

